# Feeding a 3 month old Lab puppy



## Untamed Waters (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello all,

so recently, we (my mother and I) got a puppy from a breeder that my brother knows, and after some discussion I am going to pay my Mother back for the vet bills and she will be my dog. So, I am wondering what would be a good dog food for her. 

I am not opposed to making my own food.

Some back story on the puppy : 

We took her to get her shots at our vet and inquired how much we should feed her (We've been feeding her Nutro Max) and the vet said half a cup three times a day, but we recently noticed how skinny she was. At most times we could see her ribs, so we've increased her to 3/4 of a cup three times a day, and she's looking much better. I still think she looks a wee bit skinny.

Any recommendations on food?


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

My pup gets about 3 cups food a day, in two meals, sometimes a little less.

There are so many great foods out there...it all depends on what you can find and what works for your puppy.

I really like Merrick and anything by Natura, (Innova or California Natural).

Just watch her weight..a puppy on the skinny side is better then a chubby one. Labradors have a tendency to get overweight very easily.

Best of luck with her! Post up some pictures


----------



## Untamed Waters (Jan 23, 2010)

kerplunk105 said:


> My pup gets about 3 cups food a day, in two meals, sometimes a little less.
> 
> There are so many great foods out there...it all depends on what you can find and what works for your puppy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I do have some experience with Labs, such as our 11 yr old baby. She (The puppy) always acts like she's starving... what should I look for behavioral wise to gauge whether she is hungry or just a lab? And I will, she's a gorgeous pup.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

You should take a look here: www.dogfoodanalysis.com or www.dogfoodscoop.com to get an idea on how to pick good foods for your dog. There are lots of brands out there that are better than Nutro and some of them are cheaper ass well


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Untamed Waters said:


> Thanks for the reply, I do have some experience with Labs, such as our 11 yr old baby. She (The puppy) always acts like she's starving... what should I look for behavioral wise to gauge whether she is hungry or just a lab? And I will, she's a gorgeous pup.


Labradors always act like they are starving..at least mine always have!  I would just keep an eye on her weight. You should be able to easily feel but not really see her ribs, she should have a tuck when looking at her from above.

I have two labs as well


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you are interested in feeding fresh food to your pup check out http://www.dogaware.com/diet/index.html


----------

